#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How does 5G network work?

## Bhavya

5G is a next-gen network, it's a platform for new innovations that will not only improve today's mobile broadband services but will also increase mobile networks to support multiple devices, services and connect new industries with enhanced performance and efficiency. I would like to how this promising network actually working, Can you guys tell me about 5G architecture and how does it work?

----------

